
VC admits he doesn’t hire women out of fear he’ll get sued - ciplis
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/27/vc-admits-he-doesnt-hire-women-out-of-fear-hell-get-sued
======
gamechangr
One VC anonymously said ______ (fill in the blank)

This isn't even a story really - what a waste of time...

"Perhaps Johnathan also doesn’t believe in investing in women" \- LOL - I
would guess not if he will not hire any?

Who cares what one VC says anonymously?

~~~
smt88
A real journalist would have contacted a few other VCs and asked them if they
feel the same way (even if they don't act on it). They wouldn't have run with
this headline without having more than one data point.

